# Broke Water Drain



## theonlypheonix (Oct 8, 2015)

PanJet said:


> Perhaps in purchasing the whole unit, a new filter will come with it as well? GM Part 22937278
> 
> Moral of the story: Be very careful not to over-tighten your water drain plugs. I thought I had been extra careful on mine, but it appears the unit is more fragile than I would have expected.


The filter element should be included with the whole water separator assembly. Look around online you might find it cheaper then the $137.40 from gmpartsonline, although thats a pretty good price considering your are also getting the water sensor and heater along with the housing. Try checking Rock Auto, amazon, and ebay. Two months ago I was able to purchase a brand new complete water separator including filter in original box from ebay for only $39.95 including shipping (cheaper then just the filter).

My 6.0L PS uses a similar black cap for both fuel filters and the oil filter, I never had to torque any of them just needed to snug up a little as the O-rings do all the sealing. Also I use a light application of grease on the o-rings since the diesel fuel causes them to swell a little which makes for a tight hard to remove fit.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

It always felt very fragile to me when I did my fuel filter changes. I no longer bother with opening the drain when I change the filter.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Another reason to me not to touch that, and just take the whole cap off.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Good to know! I've drained every oil change but have been really careful tightening it back up. I guess I need to be ever more careful!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

I'll post a picture of the broken unit later. Right now, I loosely left it on the car sitting in the garage to protect the inside of the water separator from contamination. It's crazy how small of a plastic neck secures the drain.

I confirmed with my dealer this morning - the parts diagram specifically mentions that the cap is not to be sold separately - one must purchase the entire unit. The dealer has one in stock, but wanted $225 for it - funny because my dealer's online eBay store sells it for $150 with free shipping.

I found a new unit on eBay for $91 including expedited shipping. Since I confirmed with the seller it includes the filter element, I'll look at it as buying the cap for about $20, since I'll have another $70 filter with it. It should be here Wed. Fortunately, I have a second car.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

PanJet said:


> I'll post a picture of the broken unit later. Right now, I loosely left it on the car sitting in the garage to protect the inside of the water separator from contamination. It's crazy how small of a plastic neck secures the drain.
> 
> I confirmed with my dealer this morning - the parts diagram specifically mentions that the cap is not to be sold separately - one must purchase the entire unit. The dealer has one in stock, but wanted $225 for it - funny because my dealer's online eBay store sells it for $150 with free shipping.
> 
> I found a new unit on eBay for $91 including expedited shipping. Since I confirmed with the seller it includes the filter element, I'll look at it as buying the cap for about $20, since I'll have another $70 filter with it. It should be here Wed. Fortunately, I have a second car.


That's a great deal!


----------



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Well folks, here it is - the tiny little piece of plastic that is the neck of the water drain plug.

Don't break it - it'll cost you.


----------

